# Case 580E De-cluthing question



## weshope (Mar 29, 2008)

Was using our 580E to clean out a pond this past summer and it decided to stop in the bottom of the pond. No forward or reverse in any gear. Traced it back to shorting de-clutching switch on loader handle. Un-plugged connector and bingo - transmission worked normal again. I would like to replace switch with another, but Case wants $50 for this switch. Anyone else messed with these? Does anyone know if the switch is normally open or normally closed. Thanks.


----------



## weshope (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok, answered my own question. The switch is normally open. One wire from the switch goes to power and the other to ground.


----------

